# What are the best combat sights for semi auto handguns?



## bootlegpilot (Sep 9, 2012)

I have just purchased two Walther PPQs,one in 9mm and the other in 40 S&W. I"ll be attending a combat handgun course in the future and wondered which sights I should put on my weapons. Dawson Precision fiber optic, XS standard dot or big dot or any other suggestions from seasoned operators would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

That is a personal choice that only you can make, what do you find to work best for you? I've been using a standard 3 dot for years but as my eye get older(and worse) I'm leaning more to the fiber optics for faster pick up. Preferences and needs change.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

bootlegpilot said:


> I have just purchased two Walther PPQs,one in 9mm and the other in 40 S&W. I"ll be attending a combat handgun course in the future and wondered which sights I should put on my weapons. Dawson Precision fiber optic, XS standard dot or big dot or any other suggestions from* seasoned operators *would be greatly appreciated.


For real?

I've some Mrs Dash I could go sprinkle on before commenting if that would make you feel better.:mrgreen:

The XS sights are OK for close up work and while some have great luck with them at greater distances, others do not. I had them in the Big Dot on a Sig 220 and small dot on a Kimber CDP ultra...they were OK sights but I did not like the inconsistency regarding vertical alignment.

I've got a set of the Dawson's with fiber front for my HKP30, I had them on for about 2000 rounds of 9mm NATO (think +P) and didn't have any issues. The sights saw four days of continuous training some good practice sessions/matches before I changed them out of necessity for sights that would function with a red dot sight installed on the gun.

I was going to insert them on my HK45, but Trijicon is to be releasing their HD line of sights for the Hk in the next month or so and I will be giving those a try as soon as available. They are not currently available for Walthers, but standard Trijicon night sights are and they pretty much set the standard in night sights.

I'd probably opt for the Dawson sights in either the fiber optic or tritium front. The XS sights have their place and if you find you have trouble picking up the front sight due to eye problems they may be a good choice.


----------



## bootlegpilot (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks for the advice VAMarine. How do your Dawson sights hold up to CCW? How do they do in low light conditions?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

bootlegpilot said:


> Thanks for the advice VAMarine. How do your Dawson sights hold up to CCW? How do they do in low light conditions?


Ccw? Just fine. In terms of low light, not that great but the only thing better would be tritium or doing the glowing paint to the metal sight around the fiber.

To be continued....


----------

